
An Augmented Reality Game Escalated into Real-World Spy Warfare - jcurbo
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xwnwzj/how-an-augmented-reality-game-escalated-into-real-world-spy-warfare
======
jcurbo
For more on Ingress, I thought Tim Bray's blog posts about Ingress were always
good reads. [https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/](https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/)
(search for Ingress)

If you find this sort of thing interesting, I'd also recommend checking out
Empires of Eve
([https://www.empiresofeve.com/](https://www.empiresofeve.com/)) about
experiences in Eve Online. I played Eve for several years (including during
the period covered in the book) and thought this was a well written 'history
book' about what happened then.

